# DVR's running super slow



## JYoung1055 (May 15, 2009)

Hi all, I'm wondering what could be causing my HR-22 and HR-21 DVRs to run very slow? What I mean is that sometimes, I'll click the guide and then 10-15 secs later it pops up. Or browsing through the guide or list is very slow. Just seems like sometimes it wants to think about what I just pressed on the remote. It can be very frustraiting. I've often thought about call up DTV and asking to ship out a new one in the hopes of getting an HR-24, but I know that's a total crap shoot. I could always buy a new HR-24, but now that I saw the post about the HR-34, I guess I might as well wait. 

Anyway, with 4 DVR's in the house and all of them doing the same thing, I'm just wondering if there is something I might be able to do.

Thoughts?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

Give this a try ....


Clear NVRAM to speed up DVR performance:
Go to channel 1. Once the page is operating including audio, use the remote and press Red, Red, Blue, Blue, Yellow, Green in exactly that order. This must be done quickly. Otherwise the yellow press will bring up a quick options menu. That will display a message about the NVRAM being cleared in the lower left. Turn "Scrolling Effects" to off. This is in the Display-->Preferences menu. Uncheck all of the resolutions under HDTV in the TV Resolutions menu except 720p or 1080i and 1080p, depending on whether you have a 720/768 or 1080 TV or turn Native off.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Also, do you ever restart them?

Menu-setup-reset-restart receiver....I do it once a week, usually before I go to bed on Friday or Saturday night...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JYoung1055 said:


> Hi all, I'm wondering what could be causing my HR-22 and HR-21 DVRs to run very slow? What I mean is that sometimes, I'll click the guide and then 10-15 secs later it pops up. Or browsing through the guide or list is very slow. Just seems like sometimes it wants to think about what I just pressed on the remote. It can be very frustraiting. I've often thought about call up DTV and asking to ship out a new one in the hopes of getting an HR-24, but I know that's a total crap shoot. I could always buy a new HR-24, but now that I saw the post about the HR-34, I guess I might as well wait.
> 
> Anyway, with 4 DVR's in the house and all of them doing the same thing, I'm just wondering if there is something I might be able to do.
> 
> Thoughts?


They're slow to begin with. Compared to the 20-700s and 24s. You might try flushing the Guide data by rebooting and as soon as the HR reboots, reboot again. I just went thru that with a 24-500, the first time I've ever had an HR slow down for no obvious reason and it worked.

Rich


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

My HR21-200 is starting to slow down again. It was good after D* finally fixed their (data stream?) issues a few months ago. Now it is missing key pushes, especially right after turn on, is slower switching between channels, and menu response is slower. I wonder if D* is messing with the data stream again.


----------



## JYoung1055 (May 15, 2009)

Well, I've done the 2 suggestions posted above (clear nvram and change the scrolling). I only did it tonight and it looks like things may be moving faster. Time will tell thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont forget the occasional menu restart as well...


----------



## GreatPig (Sep 19, 2006)

My HR21 is slow, of course. Since installing my Nomad it got so painfully slow that my wife refuses to watch TV. Remote key presses took 180-220 seconds each- sometimes even longer. Sometimes the video and audio would stutter while the Nomad was processing shows. 

I cleared NVRAM and it made the system usable, but it's still slower than before I hooked up the Nomad. 

I'm not sure, though, how the Nomad would affect things much. 

By the way, the DVR is only at 43%.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GreatPig said:


> My HR21 is slow, of course. Since installing my Nomad it got so painfully slow that my wife refuses to watch TV. Remote key presses took 180-220 seconds each- sometimes even longer. Sometimes the video and audio would stutter while the Nomad was processing shows.
> 
> I cleared NVRAM and it made the system usable, but it's still slower than before I hooked up the Nomad.
> 
> ...


Have you cleared the Guide Data by rebooting twice?

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's the first I've heard of Nomad slowing things down. I wonder if there are some issues with your home network. I say this because when I had my DVRs networked over powerline, adding a slingbox to that setup slowed everything down. When I went to DECA I stopped having that problem.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I have also been having serious slowdown issues lately with my HR20-600 similar to what the OP describes. I will try the tips here and restarts have worked well in the past but could someone remind me what the code is for speeding up the remote? It had something to do with the DVR checking to make sure that the remote command it heard was really the right one or something like that and turning off that feature has speeded up remote operation for me in the past but I can never remember the code.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The code is a one time deal, so unless you replaced the remote or the box it doesnt need to be done again. Wasnt it 963? I just don remember the rest of the process.


----------



## GreatPig (Sep 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's the first I've heard of Nomad slowing things down. I wonder if there are some issues with your home network. I say this because when I had my DVRs networked over powerline, adding a slingbox to that setup slowed everything down. When I went to DECA I stopped having that problem.


The first thing I tried was the double reboot.

Earlier this year I got rid of the powerline networking and got a new router. My DVR and Nomad are both plugged directly into the router.

Since I cleared NVRAM I would rate things as tolerable. I miss TiVo.


----------

